# transport tire tubes for toro flex



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

im having a very difficult time finding replacement tubes for my toro flex transport wheels. alot of guys dont care to use them but i have them and want to use them. the tires are 3.00/3.25-6 google, this forum, amazon... no help cant seem to find a tube for these wheels and tires. i gotta believe they are available somewhere. anyone have a lead? thanks in advance for any help offered.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Did you try buying directly from toro, I would think that is an easy part to get from them but pricey. I bought new wheels awhile back and think they were around $300


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

@jimbeckel at this point (depending on how bad the price gouge will be) im willing to consider it but could not find any information on where/ how to buy from toro. contacting my local toro pro dealer on lunch break today to see if they can get them


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I'm not sure who your Toro turf dealer is, I use Jerry Pate out of Pensacola Fl for my parts. I'm sure you can get a new tube from Toro


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Jerry pate number in pensacola


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

thanks @jimbeckel i called my local pro equipment dealer, i dont have my model and serial number with me so they couldnt help... :/ ill give your guy a call. thanks!


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Lowes, Home Depot or Walmart doesn't have the right size?


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

not that i could find online. unless there is a size that will work im unaware of @thesouthernreelmower


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

JDM83 said:


> im having a very difficult time finding replacement tubes for my toro flex transport wheels. alot of guys dont care to use them but i have them and want to use them. the tires are 3.00/3.25-6 google, this forum, amazon... no help cant seem to find a tube for these wheels and tires. i gotta believe they are available somewhere. anyone have a lead? thanks in advance for any help offered.


Not sure if this is the right kit but I found this:

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=26733

The transport wheel kits all seem to be in the 0412? Part number area. Some are 04120 and up with the last digit increasing by one.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Could you use a inner tube for a wheelbarrow?


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

JDM83 said:


> not that i could find online. unless there is a size that will work im unaware of @thesouthernreelmower


Go to the store and get the next size up if you can find that and use it. It will hold air fine. Not like it's going on the highway with kids riding it lol


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

this is true, gotta go get a belt for my rotary this weekend, ill see if i can find something close to fit. thanks for the suggestion


----------



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

JDM83 said:


> this is true, gotta go get a belt for my rotary this weekend, ill see if i can find something close to fit. thanks for the suggestion


I took one of my wheels apart and the size of the tube/tire is 3.00/3.25-6 made by Cheng Shin tube. In doing some research I found the tire C429 on CST site, but no tube. I'm going to try the 3.50/4.00-6 $5 tube before I go to the Toro dealer $25 for a tube :shock: I'll let ya know if it works.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

@AZPilot i found the same tube size in mine. i went to lowes and got a wheelbarrow tube for a 6 inch wheel. it works, not the right size obviously but its a tube and it holds air.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I found a tube for my gorilla cart tire that had a punctured tube at Tractor Supply....they had a good selection of all tube sizes


----------



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

JDM83 said:


> @AZPilot i found the same tube size in mine. i went to lowes and got a wheelbarrow tube for a 6 inch wheel. it works, not the right size obviously but its a tube and it holds air.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

MrMeaner said:


> I found a tube for my gorilla cart tire that had a punctured tube at Tractor Supply....they had a good selection of all tube sizes


I'm gonna go tonight, @JDM83 it works, and I just need it to transport so not the end of the world, and worst case if I go through 5 of them I still am even to the Toro part at $25


----------



## AZPilot (Apr 12, 2019)

the 3.50/4.00-6 worked perfect thanks for the tip!


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------

